# The Best Gravel Bike Tires for Every Type of Terrain



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

The article states to go tubeless, but I didn't see one comment about how the tires are to dismount/mount out on the road, just say'in.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

It's just regurgitated ad copy. Go here if you want actual reviews of tires in various real world scenarios. Riding Gravel - The Home of Gravel Cycling


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

duriel said:


> The article states to go tubeless, but I didn't see one comment about how the tires are to dismount/mount out on the road, just say'in.


The Panaracer GK SKs, are fairly loose mounting IME. Whereas the Vittorias mount tight as does the Sawtooth.

That being said...the Sawtooths are practically indestructible, _at the cost of ride quality_. Last year on Tour de Nebraska I brought them and didn't flat _once_, and virtually all 300 other riders flatted at least once due to road debris over the 5 day course. The Vittorias, the Zeros roll fast, and are moderate in the puncture resistance department but aren't that supple and have no grip in loose dirt....the Drys have a 'shovel' profile that does well in moderate loose dirt, but does wear down more on pavement.


Yea for a gravel tire, tubeless it. Odds are...if you're so SOL as to need to dismount a tire and throw a tube in it...you're probably going to need lots of tubes. Last year on Tour de Nebraska some of our tent-circle did a proper rural gravel route......goatheads found them. In half a mile everyone was double flat and all their spare tubes were destroyed too.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

My riding is about 50% pavement, the rest being hard-packed dirt singletrack, sometimes with crushed stone, sometimes with pea gravel, sometimes muddy. Although I think the Vittoria Terrenzo Zero would serve me well, I'm riding Schwalbe Big Apple pavement tires, in 50mm width. The simple "V" tread works great on pavement, and the extra width gives me better control on the occasions where traction is poor (pea gravel, mud). When you use tires which have 'side lugs', you find out pretty quickly that you can't corner fast on pavement anymore, and you end up having to ride your brakes down steep, twisty paved roads. The Big Apples, OTOH, don't slow you down. Also, having a wider, bigger tires gives you so much more cushioning on the rough sections.


----------

